# Spaghetti Squash Lasagna - rec.



## mish (Sep 12, 2006)

Knowing how much I like spaghetti squash, a friend sent this recipe to me - that's a little different from the same old same old butter, parm and garlic version.

Spaghetti Squash Lasagna

1 spaghetti squash (about 2-1/4 lb. - to equal 3 cups cooked squash) 
3/4 lb. bulk Italian sausage
1-1/2 cups sliced mushrooms 
1 medium green or red sweet pepper, chopped 
1/3 cup chopped onion 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
1/4 cup sliced black olives 
1/2 tsp. dried Italian seasoning, crushed 
1/8 tsp freshly ground black papper
2 cups diced tomatoes 
3/4 cups shredded mozzarella cheese 
3/4 cups shredded parmesan cheese
1/4 cup snipped Italian parsley 

You can either bake the squash - puncture it with a fork and bake at about 375 for approx. 1 hour or till tender when pierced with a fork -- or microwave the squash. I prefer the microwave method, as it's faster.

Halve squash crosswise; remove seeds. Place cut sides down in rectangular baking dish. Add 1/4 cup water. Cover with waxed paper (leaving a corner open to vent) and miicrowave on high 13-15 minutes or until squash is tender when pierced with fork. Rearrange squash once during cooking. 

In a large skillet cook sausage, mushrooms, sweet pepper, onion, and garlic until sausage is no longer pink. Stir to break up sausage, then drain the fat. 

Preheat oven to 350 F. Scrape pulp from squash (about 3 cups). Wipe out baking dish and coat with nonstick cooking spray. Spread half the squash in dish, add half the sausage mixture and half the olives. Sprinkle with seasoning and black pepper. Top with half the diced tomatoes and half the cheeses. Top with remaining squash, sausage, olives, and tomatoes. 

Bake for 30 minutes. Sprinkle with remaining cheeses. Bake for 5 minutes or until cheese is melted. Let stand 10 minutes. Sprinkle with parsley. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 12, 2006)

This sounds wonderful!!!  Thank you for sharing it with the rest of us!!!! I am going to have to make this sometime soon!!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 12, 2006)

_Thank you Mish,_
_my oldest daughter loves spaghetti squash and will also love this recipe. It looks great._

_kadesma _


----------



## mish (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Shunka (my veggie friend ) and Kadesma. Another Idea I have is a spaghetti squash pizza. Cook up the squash, saute the sausage, peppers, garlic, etc. Put the cooked squash in a rectangular pyrex (sprayed w cooking spray), and put the sausage mixture over the squash - top with the mozzarella, parm, parsley, tomatoes and bake till the cheeses are bubbly.


----------

